# Can we beat the Spurs?



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

We did it near the end of the season. But what about in a 7 game series in the playoffs?


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

I believe!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

um, highly unlikely but weirder things have happened


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

Call me crazy but I think you guys have a shot. Of the 4 7/8 seeds I pick the kings as the one most likely to pull the upset.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

I wish you guys luck. I believe you guys can if you contain all the players. :boohoo:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

come on guys, if yall are so confident come and bet in the bet thread. we have 5 spur fans and 2 kings fans so far


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

not if you depend on mike bibby and the inside presence of ________ stopping tony parker from scoring in the paint.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

It'd be tough, but by no means impossible.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I guess if we make like Denver last year and steal home court in game one, but then STOP making like Denver immediately...


----------

